# Eclipse Catfish with betta



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

So instead of geting a goldfish, i was thinking, i have an eclipse catfish... and read online they like water temps between 72-82. Am i able to put my catfish in with my betta? If i cant do that, then what about a pleco?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends... How big is your tank?

A lot of catfish grow fairly large and are unsuitable to be kept in small tanks or with small tankmates (as many species of catfish eat pretty much anything that can fit into their mouth). I have no experience with eclipse catfish/sun catfish, but if you want good tankmates for bettas, a shoal of cory cats is always a good option.

EDIT: In regards to plecos... Most common varieties of pleco get far too big to be kept with bettas. I have a pleco that is 10 or 11 inches now. Even the smaller varieties like bristlenoses produce a lot of waste (meaning you would have to double filter and perform water changes very frequently) and should ideally be kept in at least a 30 gallon.


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

my tank is 10 gallons.. How many cories could i put in with my betta?


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

And eclipse usually grow about 5-7 inches. Mine is about 6 inches right now


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, different species of cories vary in size, but in general, 4-6 cories will do fine in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Eclipse (aka Indian Sun, or Sun) catfish can reach a length of 18" in the home aquaria, and even larger wild specimens have been found.


----------

